# Full HD Test



## Nils Reinhard (10. Januar 2009)

Hallo,
hab jetzt den Benq e 2200hd. Wollte fragen ob jemand ein Full HD Testvideo oder ähnliches hat, ich wollte mir das mal ansehen.


----------



## exa (10. Januar 2009)

schau mal im netz gibts den hd clip "elephants dream" glaub ich...


----------



## Olstyle (10. Januar 2009)

Elephants Dream ist auf jeden Fall sehenswert.

Ein paar Videos findest du auch bei MS:
WMV HD Content Showcase

Der Trailer zu _Step into Liquid_ ist imho sehr gut.


----------



## K4R4cH0w (11. Januar 2009)

Sehr schön ist auch "Big Buck Bunny"
Big Buck Bunny
Damit habe ich das erste mal Full-HD auf meinem LG W2452 bewundert


----------



## Nils Reinhard (12. Januar 2009)

Danke, aber mein Windows Media Player fragt mich nach irgendeinem Codec?


----------



## Philster91 (12. Januar 2009)

Versuchs mal mit der Installation eines ordentlichen Codec-Packs: K-Lite Codec Pack - Download


----------



## push@max (12. Januar 2009)

Die neuste Version DivX spielt auch ziemlich alles ab, oder auch der Media Player Classic.


----------

